# Documentary: Hitler's Britain



## Jenisch (Apr 4, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih5GGKQUd6E_

I found it interesting. Incredible how the British were so well organized to resist an invasion.


----------



## davebender (Apr 8, 2012)

They've been preparing since 1066, responding to attacks by the French, Dutch, Spanish, Scotland and Continential Navy (i.e. J.P. Jones) along the way. By 1940 Britain had so much practise repelling enemy invasions they could probably do it in their sleep. 

Ironically Germany was the one nation Britain need not fear. Germany had no intention to invade the British Isles at any time during the 20th Century.


----------



## Readie (Apr 10, 2012)

davebender said:


> German jealously and fear of the English (British)?
> 
> I read an interesting book years ago that explored the hypothetical German invasion of Britain. The contributors included Galland and it made a fascinating read.
> 
> John


----------



## davebender (Apr 10, 2012)

I think you have that backward. Britain was jealous of German economic growth, especially in merchant shipping and global communications. Perhaps the final straw was 1910 when Australia and New Zealand opted for Telefunken radio telegraph stations rather then British made Marconi equipment.


----------



## Jenisch (Apr 11, 2012)

It seems to me the most viable way to cut Britain from the war would be blockade it, not invade.


----------



## Readie (Apr 11, 2012)

Jenisch said:


> It seems to me the most viable way to cut Britain from the war would be blockade it, not invade.



Germany did not have the resources to mount such a blockade.
Who blockades the blockader?

John


----------



## Readie (Apr 11, 2012)

davebender said:


> I think you have that backward. Britain was jealous of German economic growth, especially in merchant shipping and global communications. Perhaps the final straw was 1910 when Australia and New Zealand opted for Telefunken radio telegraph stations rather then British made Marconi equipment.



No, dave...the jealousy was only one way. they were jealous of us for a million reasons.

John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2012)

Really, what were those reasons? I have not met one yet who is. (One through a Million please...)


----------



## Readie (Apr 11, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Really, what were those reasons? I have not met one yet who is. (One through a Million please...)



Ok, I may have exaggerated slightly Chris.
The Nazi's were in awe of Britain...quite why is physcobabble I guess but, there we have it.
John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2012)

I think you could say they wanted to take over British influence in Europe and other parts of the world. I think you could say they were in awe of that, but "jealous" of the British themselves? I doubt it. 

Not saying they should not like you guys or anything, very lovable bunch you are...


----------



## Readie (Apr 11, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think you could say they wanted to take over British influence in Europe and other parts of the world. I think you could say they were in awe of that, but "jealous" of the British themselves? I doubt it.
> 
> Not saying they should not like you guys or anything, very lovable bunch you are...



We are loved around the world.....

John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2012)

Only because of fish and chips and mushy peas...


----------



## Readie (Apr 12, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Only because of fish and chips and mushy peas...



I'm not sure that offering a plate of fish chips mushy peas would guarantee a warm welcome for us in certain parts of the world in 2012...8)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2012)

And black pudding is right out of the question !!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2012)

Readie said:


> I'm not sure that offering a plate of fish chips mushy peas would guarantee a warm welcome for us in certain parts of the world in 2012...8)



It would for me! I love it, malt vinegar and all. Add a nice pint to go with it, and I am satisfied.


----------



## Readie (Apr 13, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It would for me! I love it, malt vinegar and all. Add a nice pint to go with it, and I am satisfied.



Me too...can't beat it.
If you ever visit Plymouth, let me know and I'll buy you the best F&C's you'll ever tasted.
John


----------



## PJay (Apr 14, 2012)

Doner Kebabs rule!
(I'll fetch my coat)


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 15, 2012)

I for one must stand up for Black Pudding, without it, an English Breakfast just aint 'Traditional' in my eyes; grilled, fried, bbq-ed or steamed, b'pud or musta makkera is mm mmm mmmmm 

Although I'm more of a chips with a battered sausage bbq sauce fan, than fish n' chips - I dislike most fast food chicken; I distrust the watery crap tasting meat, with their overly greasy the tumbled mix of pork and beef addatives added to the once was chicken meat, just so it'll absorb more water for a higher by weight sales price.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2012)

So Hitler was jealous of English Fish Chips? O Boy, you learn something new every day!


----------



## Readie (Apr 15, 2012)

razor1uk said:


> I for one must stand up for Black Pudding, without it, an English Breakfast just aint 'Traditional' in my eyes; grilled, fried, bbq-ed or steamed, b'pud or musta makkera is mm mmm mmmmm
> 
> Although I'm more of a chips with a battered sausage bbq sauce fan, than fish n' chips - I dislike most fast food chicken; I distrust the watery crap tasting meat, with their overly greasy the tumbled mix of pork and beef addatives added to the once was chicken meat, just so it'll absorb more water for a higher by weight sales price.



I'd plump for West Country Hogs pudding, its even less healthy than the north country Black pudding....or, a Garras Omelet. Ummm...decisions decisions.
Most 'fast food' tastes better after a gallon of beer 

John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2012)

PJay said:


> Doner Kebabs rule!
> (I'll fetch my coat)



Actually, they are the best fast food in the world in my opinion.


----------



## Readie (Apr 16, 2012)

Njaco said:


> So Hitler was jealous of English Fish Chips? O Boy, you learn something new every day!



The Home Guard stood on the white cliffs of Dover with a battered cod in hand ready to repel the boche...

They were a usefull back up in case the 6 rounds per man and pitchforks were wantonly used up...

John


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2012)

Ah, those were the days! Now, they'd be armed with a stale naan and grenades made from chicken tikka masala !


----------



## yulzari (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah. Black pudding, or boudin noir as in our supermarkets. For myself, man cannot live without Marmite.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2012)

or pop tarts.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2012)

Hm. Wonder what Pop Tarts with Marmite would be like ........


----------



## Readie (Apr 17, 2012)

Njaco said:


> or pop tarts.



Hm. Wonder what Pop Tarts with Marmite would be like ........

If I knew what a 'pop tart' was I could shred some light.
Is this Madonna's next mega excess?

John


----------



## PJay (Apr 18, 2012)

Cheese and Marmite. Hmmm...man food. Especially with a pickled onion.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep, with these delicacies, Hitler's forces would have had no chance - they'd run away in revulsion !!


----------



## Readie (Apr 19, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Yep, with these delicacies, Hitler's forces would have had no chance - they'd run away in revulsion !!



And that is without our 'ultimate weapon'.... boiled tripe onions....who needs an A bomb when you can sling a handfull of Tripe at the invading forces? 

Gott in himmel..vat is this fiendish English veapon?

John


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2012)

Das ist eine Tripenwurfer Ausfuhrung 'D' - der Englander geheimewaffen !


----------



## Readie (Apr 19, 2012)

Hoc est a trinus Wurfer version 'D' - Britannis secretum telum!

Oft forgotten weapon to repel a those who dare to set foot on our island.
Come to think of it...the 'D version' could come in handy in 2012


----------



## PJay (Apr 19, 2012)

Some these foods would later be banned under SALT 1.

Any Germans eating the suggested foods would be Sauerkrauts.
(My apologies to the German members of the Forum)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2012)

Eh bah gum lad, 'tis Josiah Shufflebottom Sons, purveyors of the finest WMD .....


----------

